# Mice and Snakes



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys,
I keep snakes and mice in the same room.
My snakes eat frozen food (aside from one, who i bought as a live feeder and is in the process of being converted) before anybody asks
the mice don't care and are stress free and the snakes are no different with the mice in or out

does anybody keep snakes and mice in the same room and have noticed a change in eithers' behaviour ?
thanks


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

A number of mice breeders, who have snakes/ ferrets/ rats/ cats etc, have said they keep them in the same room with no trouble. Only time I've seen it mentioned as being a cause for stress/fear, the mice who had the problems were with pet owners who had pet store stock/rescues. So, could be a genetic thing (many generations of mice growing up safe or not safe in cages), or from a bad environmental scare with the rescues. Of course, I've seen people mention it as if it were fact, and they had not ever owned any domestic mice.

I've never personally seen a mouse, in it's cage, with the lid shut, behave as though it was at all concerned about anything happening outside the cage, in a bad way. Pet store stock doesn't even seem to be standard for retaining a fear of predator smells. I've watched them in pet stores, munching on a food thing, and some dog going bonkers right at their face. :roll:

Just try to observe yours, and see. My guess is they will not ever perceive the snake smell as a threat. As you've said the snakes are the same, mice in or out, then I think it should be harmonious.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I used to breed mice for snake food way back, and had both in the same room. There was no change in either's behaviour whatsoever.


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

nice one guys. thanks 
how did you find the best way was to dispatch the mice before feeding or did you feed live?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I think the details of that is a subject for the culling section, accessible after 50 posts. If you really need to know more, right now, I think you can PM SarahC (one of the MOD's at the top of this section) for early access. However, I believe CO2 is the method most generally accepted as humane.

I personally didn't breed for feeders, but we had a place that accepted culls for their birds of prey that were being rehabilitated or could no longer go back to the wild. There was a lovely Bald Eagle in their care, who couldn't fly. He was still fierce and confidant. They did their own 'seconds-before' dispatching, but could also use frozen if you needed to do the dispatching, previously, due to the mouse suffering, and could not wait. There was also reptiles who were injured, or waiting for transport to a wildlife preserve out of residential areas, that needed food. Nothing was allowed to be wasted.

-Zanne


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

that's awesome, thanks
i'm just trying to get quite involved to get the posts up.
i think i'm at 30 or something like that now


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

TomOdell said:


> nice one guys. thanks
> how did you find the best way was to dispatch the mice before feeding or did you feed live?


I always fed live ones. But if you don't want that, the culling section is where you should get advice.


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

Jathy said:


> TomOdell said:
> 
> 
> > nice one guys. thanks
> ...


aye, all but one of my snakes have eaten frozen and have never taken live, so it wouldn't be the right idea to get them on live
not long to go now. i need to make a photo thread to get my posts up


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I think my post count for you is delayed, I only see you at 24... Just be careful about the photo thread, I think 'dining' type photos are not meant to be outside the culling section (that section, again! lol), but I could be wrong. Wait, what do the spiders eat? Hmm, if it's not mice, then they can dine, and be photo stars, all they like.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you could ask a moderator to give u access to it.


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> I think my post count for you is delayed, I only see you at 24... Just be careful about the photo thread, I think 'dining' type photos are not meant to be outside the culling section (that section, again! lol), but I could be wrong. Wait, what do the spiders eat? Hmm, if it's not mice, then they can dine, and be photo stars, all they like.


spiders _can_ eat mice, but it's one of the stupidest things to feed captive ones.. they don't need it. it's just for the entertainment of the keeper!
they're too photogenic not to be stars

ppv, i messaged sarah


----------

